# Poll-Do You Dress Ur Dog?? -revised-



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

Do you dress your dog?? If so, why?? If not, why??


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Humans are ugly mostly hairless creatures. Clothes improve them.

German Shepherds are beautiful coated creatures. Clothes cannot improve upon perfection.

That puppy in my avatar was dressed up for a holloween party at a childrens' home. I really NEVER put anything, not even bandanas on them.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I do for costume contests and things, and I have a coat and a raincoat for Bianca but I rarely use them.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

When did this turn into cutechihuahuas.com?


----------

